# Angel had her first litter today =)



## joann2872 (Jul 2, 2004)

Im so excited  

I have a question though. I have posted it in cat chat but thought i would post here also..

Angel and the kitties are under the bed right now and i would like to move them into a box. 

Is it possible that i can do that now? She is usually a lovable cat but i dont know how she will react if i try to touch her or the litter. What should i do?? I cant have her under the bed :? 

Any advice helpful ..

Thanks,
Joanne


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I can just give you the advice I've used for my gerbils  . I would cover your hand with a clean sock to prevent your scent from getting on the babies. Slowly advance your hand towards the mom. If she gets angry, leave them alone :lol: . Just gauge the mom's reaction and go from there. If she allows you to handle the pups, by all means switch them into a safer place.


----------



## Mr. Meow (Jan 30, 2005)

err don't you mean kittens?? I don't think Angel had gerbil pups! :lol: 

Im just being overly picky... :?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

What breed is she?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

My last foster kitty, Isis, started to give birth behind my tumble dryer. I had already set up her box with fluffy warm blankets, which she had been sleeping in for a few days already. Isis was a sweetheart and wasn't offended or miffed about my picking her or her first kitten from behind the dryer. Once I placed that first kitten in the box, she got in there to give birth to the rest of them, and she left them there too. She was very young, so I think she was simply a little confused.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

spacemonkey said:


> What breed is she?


LOL, look at the date of the original post. :lol: Somebody pulled up an old one!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I gotta be sure to check that next time...


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

aww no advice but congrats on the babes!


----------



## Mr. Meow (Jan 30, 2005)

Oops, I think I am to blame for deredging the depths of the forum and making old posts reappear...


----------

